# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Can anyone id these?

## The Fluffy Injun

I got two plants from work a couple days ago and haven't a clue as to what they are. All they were listed as was "tropical plants". 



It's the tree and the aloe looking one in the corner.

Thanks!

----------


## Daniel

the one to the left is a pothos. I know the other ones but I forgot the names lol. Let me see if I can find them.

----------


## The Fluffy Injun

Pothos I know, it's the other two that have me lost lol. I have tried to google but apparently, green spikey tree plant gets me no where.  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel

Oh haha. The one on the right looks like a Sansevieria trifasciata.

----------



----------


## pissedbudgie

The one on the right looks like Sansevieria trifasciata, also called snake plant or mother-in-law's tongue to me.

The one in the middle loks like a Dracaena marginata, also called Dragon Palm to me.

Don't quote me on those, I am no expert at all and it's hard to tell exactly from the pic.

----------



----------


## The Fluffy Injun

Better pics






(he wouldn't move)


Whatever they are my frogs love them and I can't keep them away from it lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## pissedbudgie

Yep, definately Dracaena marginata and Sansevieria trifasciata from those pics.

----------

